# unknown plant



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

http://imgur.com/PgVCGIQ,N0dWlyD,9JO6xAH#0

anyone have any clue what this stuff is its spreadv like fire has little roots about 1cm


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe duckweed?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree, Duckweed.


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

kinda had that thought as well , its grows so fast lol , not too bothered as thats the shrimp tank so tend to leave them be , do you think that it will stop light to plants underneath tho ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have found that the duckweed will completely cover the water surface so thickly that it will block out light to the plants in the substrate. Every couple months I skim off 90% of the duckweed and sell it at my local fish clubs. It always grows back!!!


----------

